# seat belt law in france



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Our son has just rung and asked me a question about seat belts in motor homes while in France, he was told by some French workers on his site at the new Tyne Tunnel crossing that all passengers in a motorhome have to wear a seat belt whether the seats are forward, side or rear facing.

Now we have travelled France many times and never heard of this law, it may have been recently introduced but i would imagine if it had it would only apply to new vehicles, and what about country of origin laws do they not apply if it is the case.

Has anyone heard of this law on seat belts, or has anyone been stopped by the police for not wearing seat belts.

Bob


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have never heard of it, nor heard of anyone being stopped for not wearing belts.

France's laws about children and seatbelts are clear (not in front, wear belt if fitted) but others may have more advice.

I would believe "country of origin" laws would apply but then radar warning detectors are legal in UK but not in France and I have heard of drivers being stopped and having them confiscated - so "country of origin" is not being applied then!

There is a link on another thread to a website operated by the French Embassy I believe, about French laws including driving etc, but I can't find it at the moment! If I do I will edit the link in later!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Penquin, thanks you seem to be of the same frame of mind as myself but i would like to get a definitive answer if possible as this is our son's first trip across too France and with 4 adults and 2 children on board i think he would like to be sure.

Bob


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

At the risk of sounding repetitive, numerous topics recently on here have mentioned the use while travelling of seats not fitted with belts.

The basic advice, time and time again, has been that whatever the law states on the subject, do you really want to place those passengers (and those in belted seats) in such danger?

The dangers of travelling unbelted are so obvious as to make the asking of such a question almost unbelievable.

My boss and his son went rallying in Latvia this week.

On the gravel road to the rally site, in their ordinary rented car, they had a head-on collision with another car.
Both cars were a write-off.

They suffered minor discomfort from abrasion by the curtain air-bags and the seat belts.

The Latvian occupants of the other car were not wearing seat belts.
They are seriously ill in hospital.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Have never heard of it, nor heard of anyone being stopped for not wearing belts.
> 
> France's laws about children and seatbelts are clear (not in front, wear belt if fitted) but others may have more advice.
> 
> ...


 8O Sorry but radar dectors are illegal in UK. :roll:


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

pippin said:


> At the risk of sounding repetitive, numerous topics recently on here have mentioned the use while travelling of seats not fitted with belts.
> 
> The basic advice, time and time again, has been that whatever the law states on the subject, do you really want to place those passengers (and those in belted seats) in such danger?
> 
> ...


Wearing a seatbelt on a sidewards facing seat is potentially more dangerous than no belt at all (which is why manufacturers don't fit them)

If your motorhome is fitted with belts, as far as I know its a legal requirement to wear them in France, however don't under any circumstances attempt to fit them yourselves to sidwards facing seats (you'll break your back/neck in a crash)


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> The dangers of travelling unbelted are so obvious as to make the asking of such a question almost unbelievable


pippin, i have not said anywhere that they will not have seatbelts i asked if they where a legal requirement, i just wanted to find out if it was true what they told our son.

Its not the first time someone has read my posts and misread the contents, and i am sure our son would not put any of his family in danger and i/we fully understand the benefits of wearing a seatbelt.

Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See:

http://tinyurl.com/6ztnj3

G


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

G, as usual your input is invaluable, thanks for the link and of course it answered my question perfectly.

Regards

Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> G, as usual your input is invaluable, thanks for the link and of course it answered my question perfectly.


Comes of being a Google-o'- Holic, Bob !

I'm still working my way to an answer as to what Irish butchers sell !

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry Bob for misinterpreting your original request.

I do not apologise if by making my post I have reminded somebody of the obvious - if it subsequntly saves a life. 
I am sure you will agree with me over that one.

Sorry, again, mea culpa.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

pippin, all is well and of course i totally agree with your remarks on seatbelts, my intention was if it was a new law and other members did not know of it they could have been informed.

G, good luck with finding out about pigs penises, being of Irish extraction i have neve heard of this, but i did eat pigs snout when touring Germany last year :wink: 

Bob


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I, sorry if this post is wrong to copy from elsewhere, but I thought it shows more confusion on the subject.

Seatbelts and the law 
(last updated June 2008)

We asked the Department for Transport for their interpretation on the law as it applies to seatbelts fitted in motorhomes, this article gives the essence of the information that they gave us:

The information below relates to the fitting of seatbelts and the wearing of seatbelts by adults. There is specific legislation, introduced in 2006, concerning the carrying of children in vehicles. Rather than trying to present all the somewhat complicated regulations here, please see: www.thinkroadsafety.gov.uk/campaigns/childcarseats/childcarseats.htm

For vehicles built up to Oxtober 2007 there was no legal requirement to have seat belts fitted to side-facing seats or seats that make up the accommodation area in motor caravans. 
Regulation 46 of the Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1986, as amended, states motor caravans first used on or after 1st April 1982 but before 1 October 1988 shall be equipped with anchorage points for the driver's seat and specified passenger seat (if any); and for motor caravans first used on or after 1st October 1988 shall be equipped with anchorage points for the driver's seat and any forward-facing front seat. 
You can download a copy of the SI at http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si2001/20011043.htm. 
However, this did not preclude manufacturers fitting seat belts to forward facing or rearward facing seats within the accommodation area if they wished to do so. 
Where seat belts are fitted they must be worn.

Seats in the rear of a campervan/motorhome did not, prior to October 2007, require seatbelts (whether forward, rearward or sideways facing) and it is not illegal to carry unrestrained passengers in them while travelling, providing the vehicle is not overloaded. It is not something we would recommend, however.

Although current seat belt wearing regulations do not currently prohibit carrying more passengers in vehicles than there are seat belts available, the police may prosecute drivers for carrying passengers in a manner that may injure someone. 
We would advise that no-one should be carried in any unbelted seat in the rear of a motorhome.

An EU Directive (2005/40/EC) on the installation of seat belts required that from 20 October 2007 new vehicles have to have seat belts fitted on all seats except those seats intended solely for use when the vehicle is stationary.

Where seat belts are fitted, from May 2009, the seat belt wearing Directive will prevent more passengers being carried than there are seat belts in the rear of vehicles. This will mean that from May 2009, in any vehicle of whatever age, where seat belts are fitted in the rear, more passengers may not be carried in the rear than there are seat belts available.

The critical point for owners of older motorhomes is that it will not become illegal to carry passengers in the rear, provided that no seatbelts are fitted to any seats behind the driver and front passenger seats. Owners of any motorhome that has belts fitted to any seat in the rear will need to be aware that, from May 2009, it will be illegal to carry passengers in any unbelted seats.

The advisability of carrying unrestrained passengers is another matter, to quote the DfT spokesman:

'... the police can already act where people in the rear of any vehicle are considered to be carried in a dangerous manner because they are unrestrained. [Owners] should beware of unbelted passengers. In a crash, they can injure others in the vehicle ...'.

In addition to considering the legal and safety issues involved, owners who intend to carry passengers in unbelted seats must check with their insurers to confirm that this is acceptable to them.

Our advice is that, regardless of the letter of the law, all passengers should wear seat belts.

We are indebted to Rohan Pohl and Tom Norman from the Department for Transport for their time and patience in answering all our questions on this subject.

(extract from another forum).
What do you think
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to Grizzly for supplying the link - it is clear and informative.

Like everyone that has expressed an opinion, I believe that sidefacing seats + seatbeltts are not best practice, to put it politely and gently! I used to drive ambulances for SJA and many of those had sidewards facing seats + belts. They were not particulalry useful and very uncomfortable. I would never recommend them! No ambulances have such an arrangement now I believe (at least not if they are less than 10 years old)

The extract from guidance into our driving laws (by Patsy4) is also extremely useful and thanks for that info.

It is great to be given advice to correct wrongly held ideas; I did not know radar detecting devices are illegal in the UK. I have never had one, nor do I want one, but have also never heard of anyone being stopped by the police for having one. Presumably motor accessories shops (no names) sell them but don't expect people to use them! Seems an anomaly that you can actually sell something that is illegal but we all know there are some oddities in the law!

This thread reminds me of the reasons why I joined in a very clear manner - so that I can gain information that might be of value to me. 

Thank you to all who have contributed.


----------

